
Bitcoin crosses $1,800 for first time, adding $3B in market cap in just 4 days - rreichman
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/11/bitcoin-price-1800-record-high.html
======
celticninja
This is the next bubble. Im a bitcoin supporter but this increase seems to
have been fueled by rises in ltc, dsh and eth and now investors are moving out
of those into a safer currency (btc) it is also the best conduit to turn alt
coin profits into fiat. There has been no beneficial change to the
fundamentals of bitcoin to drive this rally so soon it will pop. I wonder at
what point it will pop though.

~~~
rreichman
Isn't really hard to say what the "real" value of Bitcoin should be? I mean
what are the fundamentals?

